# [German NR] 47.27 3x3 with feet mo3!



## TheCoolMinxer (Apr 11, 2016)

My very first NR, really happy about that. Practise really paid off! Cube is a Zhanchi
Can't wait to improve this at (most likely) Euros, aiming for sub40 mo3 mean maybe


----------



## Robert-Y (Apr 11, 2016)

Nice! That Y perm on the 2nd solve took like 14 seconds though


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Apr 11, 2016)

Robert-Y said:


> Nice! That Y perm on the 2nd solve took like 14 seconds though


Yeah, but I don't really care, wouldn't have been NR Single anyway  Thanks!


----------



## Berd (Apr 11, 2016)

Gj on your first NR! Utterly deserved, well done Henry.


----------



## Matt11111 (Apr 22, 2016)

Berd said:


> Gj on your first NR! Utterly deserved, well done Henry.



That's Henri with an I.


----------

